# MS:Access. Automatisches Zählen von Werten in einer Spalte



## Gast (21. Juli 2009)

Hi ,)

wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir eine Lösung für folgende Problemstellung anbieten könntet .)

Es geht hier um folgendes: ich habe eine kleine Tabelle "Essen" (2 Spalten):
------------------------
Gruppe   Wert
------------------------
Essen     Burger
Essen     Käse
Essen     Salat
Essen     Burger
Essen     Erdbeeren
Essen     Erdbeeren
Essen     Käse
Essen     Käse
Essen     Käse

Nun will ich die Werte für die Gruppe "Essen" zusammenzählen, sodass es mir als Ergebnis folgendes ausgibt:

Das Essen besteht aus:  
2 Burger
4 Käse
1 Salat
2 Erdbeeren

Natürlich kann ich die Abfrage so gestalten: =Count (IIF([Essen]![Wert])="Burger";0)
damit muss ich aber für jeden Wert (sprich Lebensmittel - im Beispiel sind es nur 4, hab aber viel mehr) eigenen Zähler basteln.

Nun die Frage: kann man (obs überhaupt möglich ist?) es so machen, dass es die Werte automatisch "selbst" durchläuft und die Werte zusammenzählt? =Count (IIF ([Essen]!=*);0) oder so...

komme leider nicht weiter... 

Danke im voraus!
Grüsse,
Gast

Sprich: anstatt manuell jedes Mal Count (...Burger...), Count (...Käse...) u.s.w einzugeben,


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Juli 2009)

Probiers mal mit nem Datenbank-Select

```
Select Count(Wert),Wert From Essen Where Gruppe = 'Essen' Group by Wert
```


----------



## dbwizard (21. Juli 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:


> Hi ,)
> 
> wäre Euch sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir eine Lösung für folgende Problemstellung anbieten könntet .)
> 
> ...



Hallo,


```
SELECT COUNT (wert), wert FROM mytable 
WHERE GRUPPE='Essen'
GROUP BY wert
```


(Dies ist Oracle, hoffe es funktioniert auch in Access...)



Gruss


----------



## Gast (21. Juli 2009)

Oh my got, they killed Kenny (c) 

das ist doch sooo einfach...

funktioniert wunderbar .)

Ich danke EUCH vielmals! Entschuldigt bitte, dass es so ne frage war 

Grüsse,
Gast


----------

